# Promotional Items



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Where do you get your promotional items to press transfers onto? What advice can you give for like can cooloers, soft side coolers, ... and the like?
Thanks, Bryan


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Try conde. You'll have to be set up for sublimation though.


----------



## joshef (Jan 16, 2013)

Promotional products are very effective in promoting your businesses these days. Mostly all the companies are using variety of promotional gifts and items for their marketing. There are some companies who are doing business in supplying promotional product to other companies and organizations at affordable rates.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Business promotional items for all business


----------



## Dizzymarkus (Sep 23, 2012)

BlankKoozies.com, Your best Source For Wholesale Blank Can & Bottle Koozies

Markus


----------

